

The Physicist Who’s Saving the Music - softdev12
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-physicist-whos-saving-the-music-1440169464

======
a3n
[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=Carl+Haber&ia=about](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=Carl+Haber&ia=about)

------
goldenkey
Non-paywall link:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQqQIwAGoVChMIt6vj4OrAxwIVDDqICh1vxApe&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fthe-
physicist-whos-saving-the-
music-1440169464&ei=GZfaVfe6Hoz0oATviKvwBQ&usg=AFQjCNE6hgZjdZOP5CwlJglFqlg-
kfxNgA&sig2=oJT2bXQvA7c_FULEywbDCQ)

------
gtani
there needs to be a FAQ/wiki/sticky about how to circumvent paywall, or just
block these submissions

[EDIT] (or rewrite URL for referer

~~~
jws
In general: Copy title, paste into google, take first result.

